# Best II Caribbean timeshare



## rachel (Jun 4, 2009)

Wanting to get ideas on where to use my 2010 week, I need help.
What is the best Caribbean timeshare to trade into using II?

rachel


----------



## Judy (Jun 5, 2009)

What does "best" mean to you?


----------



## rachel (Jun 5, 2009)

Best...resort with a few amenities, beachfront.  Really its just a general question.  Just no idea next year where to go. NO mexico, and no nassau, No Aruba,  We went to harborside atlantis last year and am going to Marriots on Aruba this year.  Just others opinions on what they consider to be one of the best caribbean timeshare resorts affiliated with II.  

rachel


----------



## rsnash (Jun 5, 2009)

I really enjoyed Oyster Bay on St. Martin. Nice pool, few other amenities, next to Dawn Beach.

I know you said no Nassau, but Freeport/Grand Bahama Island has some of the most beautiful beaches, Gold Rock is consistently rated one of the best in the world. So, even if your resort is not on the beach, it is easily driveable.


----------



## gmarine (Jun 5, 2009)

St James Club, Antigua and the Westin St John would be at the top of my list. However the Westin St John is one of the most difficult of all II exchanges to get. St James Club is also very difficult but availability usually come up in late August and September.


----------



## akbmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

*FWIW*

Reef Resort on Grand Cayman. Neat pool, places to eat, small strip mall across the street with a decent grocery/good breakfast place, quiet East End (Closer to where trips to stingray city leave at Rum Point), good snorkeling beach, not too terribly far away from Georgetown if you decide you have to go there. Very nice resort!


----------



## rachel (Jun 5, 2009)

I am thinking also thinking westin st. john, marriott st. thomas. Also thinking now the new II St. Lucia windjammer. 

What would be the best resort in dominican republic?  Does anyone know?

rachel


----------



## maddaug (Jun 10, 2009)

We are thinking a trip to USVI also in 2010.....now maybe we should shoot for 2011 since the exchange is that difficult. Hmmmm wonder how my place would trade? 
Looking at the Westin or Marriott I don't think I'd care which I'd stay at. They both look beautiful. Our travel would have to be June through Aug..but would prefer to get the earlier in June (college kids). 
Thoughts on hard the Marriott is to trade into since it was stated the Westin is difficult??


----------



## FlyKaesan (Jun 10, 2009)

rsnash said:


> ....
> I know you said no Nassau, but Freeport/Grand Bahama Island has some of the most beautiful beaches, Gold Rock is consistently rated one of the best in the world. So, even if your resort is not on the beach, it is easily driveable.



I have been to Freeport but where is Gold Rock?
I liked Paradise Cove and Peterson Cay in Bahamas.

Anyone been to Exuma or non civilian living Bahama Islands?


----------

